
Yahoo Changes Employee-Severance Plan Ahead of Possible Sale - shawndumas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-14/yahoo-changes-employee-severance-plan-ahead-of-possible-sale?cmpid=yhoo.headline
======
WalterSear
>That means that, in principle, if we eliminate out-group hate completely, we
may also undermine in-group love. Empathy is a zero-sum game.

Except in-group bias isn't empathy, it's one form of empathy, and getting rid
of it would be a great idea.

